# brisket point only?



## southgadawg

Has anyone ever cooked just a brisket point? A buddy is coming into town with his wife in a couple of weeks and wants me to do a brisket, however, we will be going out of town for a week the next day and I just can't justify cooking an entire brisket for it to go bad in the fridge.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

SmokingAl had a thing on doing the flat only I believe, I'd bet the same method works for the point! Other wise do a whole brisket and vac seal and freeze the left overs?


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

I have a point in the freezer right now after smoking it for the 4th. We went to Vegas the week after so there was just no what to eat through an entire packer before it would have expired in the fridge. The good thing is that now I can thaw that out and then have brisket again whenever I'm in the mood and there will be no cook time :)

George


----------



## gmc2003

You should be able to smoke the point like you would a normal brisket. It's the flat that needs added attention. 

Chris


----------



## tallbm

southgadawg said:


> Has anyone ever cooked just a brisket point? A buddy is coming into town with his wife in a couple of weeks and wants me to do a brisket, however, we will be going out of town for a week the next day and I just can't justify cooking an entire brisket for it to go bad in the fridge.


Hi there and welcome!

I never have done just a point, only full packers.
I CAN tell you however that the Point gets tender much faster than the flat and is my favorite part of the brisket.  Enjoy it!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Any cut, packer, or portion of that cut, point, will cook about the same, just faster because it's smaller. Be prepared, a point can be meaty and nicely marbled or can be nearly 50% fat and unappetizing to the health conscious. The wife and I grew up in oldschool Polish households. The fattier the meat the better!  My kids want meat so lean that they trim every speck from a steak...JJ


----------



## southgadawg

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I have a point in the freezer right now after smoking it for the 4th. We went to Vegas the week after so there was just no what to eat through an entire packer before it would have expired in the fridge. The good thing is that now I can thaw that out and then have brisket again whenever I'm in the mood and there will be no cook time :)
> 
> George


How does the meat turn out after freezing it?  what's the reheat method?  I have a vacuum sealer, but not sure I want to use that to store it in the freezer because it will probably suck all the juices out of it.


----------



## noboundaries

I can't remember the last time I did a flat. A point? All the time, well, until the beef prices went up. I probably smoke points more than I do packers, or at least a 50/50 mix. 

Here are a few "points" to remember about your smoking your point.
1. The point is VERY forgiving because of all the fat. I consider a point the cheap man's Wagyu.
2. It can probe tender WAAAAY before it is ready to eat, as low as the 180s. The higher fat content can fool you. If you take it off too soon, it will taste like chewy, fatty meat.
3. Personally I like to take it to about 205F, but I start probing between 195-200. I want a nice, easy probe and probe against the grain, like from the side. The easy probe can happen at 195-200, 205, or 210. Regardless, it is forgiving. It will be juicy and delicious. Some people do it by feel, but I still do it by probe, then IT.
4. Most of the points I get are in the 5-6 lb range. I've seen bigger, but they were untrimmed with a LOT of fat.


----------



## tallbm

southgadawg said:


> How does the meat turn out after freezing it?  what's the reheat method?  I have a vacuum sealer, but not sure I want to use that to store it in the freezer because it will probably suck all the juices out of it.



Vac sealing should be no issue no matter what.
If you let it cool off to room temp for a little bit and then you vac sealed you should pretty much have no worry about juices.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

southgadawg said:


> How does the meat turn out after freezing it?  what's the reheat method?  I have a vacuum sealer, but not sure I want to use that to store it in the freezer because it will probably suck all the juices out of it.


Or put it in the freezer for an hour or two, then transfer to the vacc seal bag, and  then vacc seal. This is how I just vacc sealed half a fatty <Didn't want the cheese shooting out all over>.
The method I used for reheating brisket was putting it in some broth in the oven at 350f till it was hot enough. Can use the broth used to reheat for gravy then if you'd like.


----------



## southgadawg

noboundaries said:


> I can't remember the last time I did a flat. A point? All the time, well, until the beef prices went up. I probably smoke points more than I do packers, or at least a 50/50 mix.
> 
> Here are a few "points" to remember about your smoking your point.
> 1. The point is VERY forgiving because of all the fat. I consider a point the cheap man's Wagyu.
> 2. It can probe tender WAAAAY before it is ready to eat, as low as the 180s. The higher fat content can fool you. If you take it off too soon, it will taste like chewy, fatty meat.
> 3. Personally I like to take it to about 205F, but I start probing between 195-200. I want a nice, easy probe and probe against the grain, like from the side. The easy probe can happen at 195-200, 205, or 210. Regardless, it is forgiving. It will be juicy and delicious. Some people do it by feel, but I still do it by probe, then IT.
> 4. Most of the points I get are in the 5-6 lb range. I've seen bigger, but they were untrimmed with a LOT of fat.



Great advice, thanks!  What temp do you usually cook your points and about how long does it take per pound at that temp? I know every piece of meat is different, but just looking for a ball park so I can have it done in time for when they get here.


----------



## noboundaries

southgadawg said:


> Great advice, thanks! What temp do you usually cook your points and about how long does it take per pound at that temp? I know every piece of meat is different, but just looking for a ball park so I can have it done in time for when they get here.



I like putting points on at 225-250F until they stall, around 2 hours, then I crank the temp up to 275-300F. Figure an hour per pound total and at least an hour rest, but I often rest 2-3. I usually don't wrap them at all, but I like how things have turned out recently with butcher paper. Haven't used the paper on a point yet or packer yet. Been smoking tri tips.


----------

